# service adresse für footwork naben gesucht



## cybercycle (25. Februar 2005)

nabend ihr alle,
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen......!!!!???

suche die service adresse für footwork naben,die sitzen irgendwo in holland.
bekomme aber die adresse nicht raus.
es gibt in hamburg ne firma die das weiterschicken zu denen,aber ich würds gern direkt schicken und so ein paar euronen sparen.

weiß da einer vielleicht was ???

die naben werden/wurden hauptsächlich an deutsche bike erbauer ausgeliefert,z.b. nicolai usw. die mit 160 er steckachse arbeiten.

wäre super was darüber zu hören...
auch ein link zu nl foren wäre schon mal ein schritt weiter...


danke euch 

gruß cyber


----------



## Rote-Locke (26. Februar 2005)

Moinsens,

hattest Du mal mit dem Herrn Hartung geschnackt. Der macht ja  eigentlich den Vertrieb für die hier in D-Land. Warum musst Du dann also Porto extra löhnen. Dafür ist eigentlich er zuständig, wenn er selbst keinen Service machen kann (was mich wundern würde)

Erstma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

